# Sync problem related CC Desktop?



## OogieM (Oct 7, 2017)

*Mobile Operating System:* 10.3.3

*Desktop Operating System* 10.11.6 El Capitan

*Question or Description of Problem:*I'm running into a problem attempting to sync from my iPad to my Desktop. I created a collection and successfully synced it down to the iPad. I was using LR Mobile to star rate pictures and expected them to sync back to my desktop LR. None of the edits are showing up. The root problem appears to be that I can't keep LightRoom Desktop signed in to sync and I think that goes back to a problem I'm having where every time I restart my desktop computer I get these error message that "Adobe Creative Cloud, needed to resolve the problem, is missing or damaged. You can try to repair to fix the issue. If the problem persists, download and install the new copy from 'Adobe Creative Cloud'." I've done repair and I've also done the download and install a new copy but neither option fixes the fail on startup problem and I cannot get signed in to sync my mobile stuff now at all. Not sure how to fix when an install of CC doesn't' work. Any suggestions?


----------



## OogieM (Oct 7, 2017)

And just because I forgot to mention it before, the star ratings are at the web site Adobe Lightroom, I just can't get them back down to my mac.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi Oogie

It does sound like it's related to the installation problems on your desktop. I'd uninstall, then run the Adobe CC Cleaner app to wipe out any installer gremlins, and then reinstall. Hopefully that'll clean up the installation problem.


----------



## OogieM (Oct 7, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It does sound like it's related to the installation problems on your desktop. I'd uninstall, then run the Adobe CC Cleaner app to wipe out any installer gremlins, and then reinstall. Hopefully that'll clean up the installation problem.


CC App won't let me do the uninstall because I have apps that require it (Lightroom and Photoshop) Tried to run the cleaner anyway. It said it ran but it's still not working. I also tried to just repair CC app but that also says it works but doesn't fix the problem.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 7, 2017)

You'd have uninstall all Adobe apps to run the cleaner, but it works probably 99% of the time.


----------



## OogieM (Oct 8, 2017)

OK I uninstalled everything, ran the cleaner, (no errors) reinstalled everything and verified that my changes are on the web but they STILL do not gcome down into LR on teh desktop even though I can now get sync set up and it says it's connected.

Is there any way to force the desktop to do a sync?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 9, 2017)

Oogie, can you go to Help menu > System Info and confirm your LR version please? I've just heard that you must be on 2015.12 to sync at this point (e.g. older versions won't work).

What shows up in Preferences > Lightroom mobile bottom half?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 9, 2017)

Just a thought, considering your other thread... it might be a good time to empty the cloud and just resync your single collection from the desktop.


----------



## OogieM (Oct 9, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Oogie, can you go to Help menu > System Info and confirm your LR version please? I've just heard that you must be on 2015.12 to sync at this point (e.g. older versions won't work).
> 
> What shows up in Preferences > Lightroom mobile bottom half?


Lightroom version: CC 2015.12 [ 1125239 ]
License: Creative Cloud
Operating system: Mac OS 10
Version: 10.11 [6]


----------



## OogieM (Oct 9, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Just a thought, considering your other thread... it might be a good time to empty the cloud and just resync your single collection from the desktop.


All the originals are backed up on my external server and also on other external devices. 

So just to confirm, first open desktop LR
click the sync icon next to the collection I am trying to sync and stop syncing it.
go into LR mobile

Here is where things get fuzzy, even when I stop syncing and the files are gone from my web access they still exist on LR mobile. I have been unable to find the command to look at all synced photos that is mentioned in the various help files.

But assuming I can get the select range delete to work (will go try that now) then I can delete all the image files from off the iPad and try again?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 9, 2017)

Unsync any collections, and then go to All Synced Photos collection in the Catalog panel. Select all in there and delete (that would also remove them from synced collections, which is why we're unsyncing the collection container first.)

If you're happy that anything you did on mobile made it back to your desktop, then it might be worth going for the nuclear option - go to Adobe Photoshop Lightroom, click the LR icon, account info > delete lightroom library. That doesn't touch your desktop, but wipes the cloud and mobile devices.


----------



## OogieM (Oct 10, 2017)

Today's update, I left everything running overnight. Seems that the sync is taking a very, very, long time, at least compared to my expectations. Getting the first batch of just star ratings of about 500 photos back down to my computer into my desktop LR catalog took over 6 hours. There were long pauses where nothing appeared to be happening. I'm running via wifi (my iPad doesn't have any other connection) and we have 3 different wifi networks running right now. They do have different speeds and I've put both the mac and the iPad on the fastest one. 

I should get a chance to try more today, we were supposed to be shipping sheep but the hauler isn't coming until tomorrow so I've got time to play on the computer again.

As an aside, any words on when/if keywording will be supported by LR Mobile?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 10, 2017)

Adobe doesn't announce new features before they ship. It's a popular request though.


----------



## OogieM (Oct 10, 2017)

I know, just hoping, it's only been several years now people have wanted that.


----------



## OogieM (Oct 17, 2017)

Today's update. Managed to get everything to work, for a while. After the long initial sync things seemed to be moving faster. I got all of one set of pictures star rated and back down into my desktop LR catalog. Didn't work on stuff for a while (sheep shipped, boy was that a trial!) and am back at it. 

Starting today every time I restart my computer I get the message that Creative Cloud is missing or damaged. I try to repair and it appears to work but this is the initial symptom I had before the sync and LR mobile stuff started to go wonky. 

I cannot figure out why CC keeps getting messed up. 

Any ideas of where to look?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 17, 2017)

Got any cleanup type software running? Software that strips language files has been a major cause of problems in the past. Might be worth getting Adobe on chat, as they'll be more familiar with installer stuff.


----------



## OogieM (Oct 17, 2017)

nope nothing that I can figure I'll talk to Adobe later today, thanks


----------

